# LG Electronics 24GM79G-B schwarz - Wieso nur FreeSync ODER 1ms Motion Blur Reduction aktivierbar?



## moinsen1200 (15. November 2019)

Hi,

wieso kann man nur eins von beiden im Monitor Menü aktivieren und nicht beides gleichzeitig?

LG


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2019)

Weil es bei dem Monitor technisch nicht anders möglich ist.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2019)

... außer beim Asus VG27AQ *klugscheiß*


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2019)

Hab ich was anderes behauptet?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2019)

Äh, nein?


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2019)

Und was bringt die Aussage dem TE dann?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2019)

Zu wissen, dass es nur einen gibt, der es kann?


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2019)

Das bringt ihm was?
Sol man jetzt jedesmal wenn jemand eine Frage stellt die sich auf sein Problem bezieht, damit antworten, dass ein anderes Produkt das kann?
Das hilft dem Fragesteller herzlich wenig.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2019)

Wenn er beides erwartet, kann es ja sein, dass es ihn interessiert, dass es nur einer kann. Falls nicht, ignoriert er halt den Post und scrollt halt weiter. Er könnte natürlich auch einen sinnlosen Forendialog führen und nachfragen, was es ihm bringt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. November 2019)

Streitet Euch nicht, schlagt euch lieber!

Ich hab den Monitor selbst und er ist nicht ganz einfach einzustellen - damit meine ich nicht LGs OSD, das ist ziemlich gut.

Sondern dass der Monitor mit verschiedenen Einstellungen sehr unterschiedliche Resultate liefert. Hier besonders der Black Stabilizer, der ein Bild komplett zerstören kann.

Das Motion Blur-Feature ist auch sehr von der Framerate abhängig und auch vom Spiel. Es soll Ghosting verkämpfen, das tut es auf jeden Fall. Aber manche Spiele erschienen dadurch etwas unscharf in unbewegten Bildinhalten.


----------



## moinsen1200 (20. November 2019)

hmm ok. 

ABer irgendwie kommen mir die 144Hz nicht so vor wie 144Hz.

Ich habe einen 120Hz Monitor von Samsung aus dem Jahre 2012 und ich finde der läuft viel flüssiger. Ist aber auch nicht matt das Display.


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2019)

144Hz sind aktiviert?
Hast du vielleicht nur zB 80fps und Freesync ist aktiv?


----------



## moinsen1200 (30. November 2019)

wo kann ich das denn aktivieren? hab in den windows anzeigetreibereinstellung 144Hz aktiviert.

Habe meine Grafikkarte aber im PCIe x4 Slot, weil Sie irgendwie in den x16 nicht reinpasst, aber habe gelesen das macht kaum Unterschied von der Perfomance her.

Habt ihr vllt ein Problemlösungsansatz wegen des Passproblems? Die Sata Anschlüsse auf den Mainboard sind etwas zu hoch sodass die Graka nicht in den PCIe Slot einrasten kann


----------

